# Lets See Your Rlt'S



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well been on here some time and only just got one, its a RLT59,probably one of my smallest watches i own but wears ok on the wrist, i now wont more RLT's lets see yours, :thumbsup:

sorry dusty day lol


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

This is the only one I own for now RLT37 but a very well made one indeed, hope to acquire some more soon.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

really like that 37 :thumbsup:

i decided to change my strap as prefer bracelets


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive quite a few but this is my favourite...

RLT 8


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

...and my favorite too. :yes:

*RLT 8 on Toshi Vintage Briefcase Leather*










:rltb:


----------



## The Monk (Dec 23, 2010)

How about an RLT 20th Anniversary... with glare-affected photos. :to_become_senile:

I have been trying it on different straps. This was a NOS 60s stainless steel bracelet that is lovely but too narrow at the lugs. It did not slip on the lugs but still I was miffed as it was visually noticeable but otherwise it looked good.










Now I have put it on an ostrich-effect blue leather strap with a nice brushed buckle. The photo makes it look black, but in reality it is blue enough to set off the blued hands of the watch.










Blasted glare!


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Mounted Police Edition.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I have a RLT59 too but not taken any pics yet


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Here are my two, love them both

RLT51










and RLT30










would love an RLT8, maybe someday....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

My collection of Mr.Taylor`s finest :rltb:

*RLT-8, Valjoux cal.7750 25 Jewels*










*RLT-11, ETA 2824-2, 25 Jewels*










*
RLT17, Unitas cal6498 17 jewels*










*RLT-20, FE cal5611 17 Jewels (1of 5)*










*RLT-29 Mk2, ETA cal.955.412 (7 Jewels)*










*
RLT-42 "Navigator" 12/25 ETA 2824-2 25 Jewels.*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Though not strictly RLT`s these have both been modified by Roy :rltb:

*
O&W/RLT ID3066,(aka Son of `36) ETA 2824-2 25 Jewels.*










*Seiko/RLT SKZ211, cal.7S36, 23 Jewels (made in April 2005)*


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

zed4130 said:


>


Is that a Case soddie mate?

edit: err, clarification for those who might be wondering what I'm barking about, I'm talking about the slippy - not the RLT....


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

howie77 said:


> zed4130 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


lol they might not know what a slippy is as well  its a cv bladed bone handled case mini trapper, :thumbsup: oddly open to trades on it as got another :thumbsup:


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

zed4130 said:


> howie77 said:
> 
> 
> > zed4130 said:
> ...


I'd love it.... the Slippy I mean.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)




----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Ooh very nice. CV as in carbon steel?

So many of their range in the UK now seem to consist of stainless steel blades. I was looking at their range over at Moonraker / Handyniknaks / Midway UK and I'm always a little unsure from the description whether CV refers to chrome vanadium or carbon ..


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

howie77 said:


> Ooh very nice. CV as in carbon steel?
> 
> So many of their range in the UK now seem to consist of stainless steel blades. I was looking at their range over at Moonraker / Handyniknaks / Midway UK and I'm always a little unsure from the description whether CV refers to chrome vanadium or carbon ..


i prefer carbon steel and carry a carbon blade opinel #4 most days and have many of those, you can get the steel version of this over here but not as good as carbon in my opinion :thumbsup:

http://www.heinnie.com/Knives/Case-Knives/Case-Old-Red-Mini-Trapper/p-92-716-4690/


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

My '29 currently on a GGB Velcro for a change...


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Draygo said:


> My '29 currently on a GGB Velcro for a change...


That is one of my dream RTL's unk:


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

*RLT-20, FE cal5611 17 Jewels (1of 5)*










I do like that one Mach. I think it's my favourite RLT!


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Here's my 23 with alternative hands, courtesy of Shark Bike:



















And my 17:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2011)

My 2 favorite RLTs


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

KrispyDK said:


> And my 17:


Love that 17, its got that va va voom!


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

Foxdog said:


> KrispyDK said:
> 
> 
> > And my 17:
> ...


Love the 17........ Rather fond of my 15 too!


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

RLT41 on woodland calf,










and a pair of RLT69Qs, numbers 1 and 2










Really miss the '17 I sold to JoT :down: but I guess you live and learn.


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

My RLT SM01


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stinch said:


> *RLT-20, FE cal5611 17 Jewels (1of 5)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, having owned an example of each of the three versions of the `20 personally I think this is the best one B)


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

mach the Seiko/RLT SKZ211, cal.7S36, 23 Jewels (made in April 2005) is one special looking watch. Thanks for showing.


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

Here are my two:-










ATB,

Defender :biker:.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

bsa said:


> mach the Seiko/RLT SKZ211, cal.7S36, 23 Jewels (made in April 2005) is one special looking watch. Thanks for showing.


Cheers,it does make wonder why Seiko didn`t make the SKZ211 like this instead of using the basically gimmicky compass bezel :blink:

BTW, Roy only modified one other like this (a blue dial version) so it is super rare B)


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Stinch said:


> *RLT-20, FE cal5611 17 Jewels (1of 5)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love this one , 1st time ive seen it, looks like a solid everyday watch, :thumbsup:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

currently between RLT's.

used to have the 30 mod above







and waiting for the early bird







or perhaps the anniversary







.

the hand wound 69 was me favourite though, flipped that as well







.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

KrispyDK said:


> Here's my 23 with alternative hands, courtesy of Shark Bike:


That 23 is very reminiscent of a Franck Muller design...


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

A few of mine past & present in no particular order..


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Sold all of my current lot, but once I get my new RLT Earlybird I'll be posting it for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

RLT '69


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2011)

MarkF said:


>


Arr ya bugger ya keep posting this beuty :acute: :lazy2:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

.........all gone except for this one.....










.....with a different dial:


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Here are my past Rlt's

4










38










38 and 17










and finally this one:


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Loving that 29 - don't suppose the current owner needs a little cash......


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Okay - been a bit greedy so have these two just now. A RLT36 and a RLT29. Just deciding which strap to put on the 29 and it may be similar to the one on the 36'. Will take some better pics later.


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh now that's just not funny! Anybody else like to tease me by posting another pic of a 'much wanted but gonna have to wait to get one'29? :man_in_love: oh the pain, make it stop.......


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

I've only one







on Hirsch Liberty at the moment


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Sadly I have to sell my RLT 51 MP, same as the one above ..... :crybaby:


----------

